# Images to spark creativity



## Dannyalcatraz (Nov 16, 2020)

Post pix here you think could inspire someone to do something neato in an RPG. 

These are long exposures of drone flights over mountains, created by Reuben Wu:


----------



## uzirath (Nov 17, 2020)

One of your images reminded me of a mushroom. So this post is sponsored by mushrooms.


----------



## zarionofarabel (Nov 18, 2020)

Not my work as I have zero artistic talent.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Nov 18, 2020)

I found this a few months back.  Reminded me of a character I was playing in a 3.5Ed D&D game a few years ago.


----------



## doctorbadwolf (Nov 18, 2020)

Elric Brothers in the style of Brom
This image is what I am thinking of when I work on the School of The Goetic Circle for my Swordmage class, which summons and binds otherwordly creatures to fight beside them. 



Another swordmage type character, and a reminder that my class needs the find familiar spell. 





Spoiler: Kiltaith, a land in a campaign where i play an Irish/Scandinavian inspired gnome from high up a magically forested mountain range

































[/spoiler


----------



## zarionofarabel (Nov 18, 2020)

Again, not my work


----------



## zarionofarabel (Nov 18, 2020)

As always, not my work.


----------



## Zaukrie (Nov 18, 2020)

I'm a HUGE fan of abandoned beauties on Facebook. Also of Planetary Landscapes.


----------



## Zaukrie (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## Zaukrie (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## zarionofarabel (Nov 19, 2020)

I wish I had artistic talent...as always, definitely not my work


----------



## Ulfgeir (Nov 19, 2020)

Zaukrie said:


> View attachment 128660



Building for Rapunzel?


----------



## zarionofarabel (Nov 20, 2020)

As before, not my work!


----------



## zarionofarabel (Nov 20, 2020)

As always, not my work


----------



## zarionofarabel (Nov 20, 2020)

As always, not my work


----------



## uzirath (Nov 20, 2020)

Some more to enjoy...


----------



## zarionofarabel (Nov 20, 2020)

As always, not my work


----------



## zarionofarabel (Nov 21, 2020)

Suprise! Not my work!


----------



## zarionofarabel (Nov 21, 2020)

Also not my work.


----------



## Tonguez (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## zarionofarabel (Nov 21, 2020)

Not my work. Also, I absolutely love this last one!


----------



## Ulfgeir (Nov 21, 2020)

zarionofarabel said:


> Also not my work.
> View attachment 128800View attachment 128801View attachment 128802View attachment 128803View attachment 128804View attachment 128805



Sent the link to these to the GM in the Tianxia-campaign I play in. He has collected a huge number of beautiful images in this vein. They are absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## zarionofarabel (Nov 22, 2020)

Not my work.


----------



## zarionofarabel (Nov 22, 2020)

Not my work!!!


----------



## rgoodbb (Nov 22, 2020)

Love this thread.

A few that have inspired me.


----------



## zarionofarabel (Nov 22, 2020)

Not my work!


----------



## DrunkonDuty (Nov 23, 2020)

This is an excellent thread! So much cool art. It should be pinned for easy finding.


----------



## zarionofarabel (Nov 23, 2020)

Not my work.


----------



## zarionofarabel (Nov 23, 2020)

Not my work.


----------



## zarionofarabel (Nov 23, 2020)

Not my work.


----------



## zarionofarabel (Nov 23, 2020)

Not my work.


----------



## zarionofarabel (Nov 23, 2020)

As always, not my work.


----------



## uzirath (Nov 23, 2020)

Robots


----------



## zarionofarabel (Nov 24, 2020)

Not my work!


----------



## zarionofarabel (Nov 24, 2020)

Not my work.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Nov 24, 2020)

I find a lot of stuff at CGSociety


----------



## zarionofarabel (Nov 24, 2020)

Not my work.


----------



## zarionofarabel (Nov 25, 2020)

Not my work.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Nov 25, 2020)

not my work - more


----------



## zarionofarabel (Nov 25, 2020)

Not my work.


----------



## Ulfgeir (Nov 25, 2020)

zarionofarabel said:


> View attachment 129140



That design looks a bit impractical from a logistics perspective, given that it has no courtyard, and has bits and pieces floating by themselves and not being attached to the main building....    I mean, the only ones that can use it fully are those that can fly by themselves...


----------



## uzirath (Nov 25, 2020)

Ulfgeir said:


> That design looks a bit impractical from a logistics perspective, given that it has no courtyard, and has bits and pieces floating by themselves and not being attached to the main building....    I mean, the only ones that can use it fully are those that can fly by themselves...



Teleporters! They must have teleportation portals that let you get around. They don't even notice that the buildings aren't attached...


----------



## Richards (Nov 26, 2020)

Or invisible stairs....

Johnathan


----------



## zarionofarabel (Nov 26, 2020)

Not my work.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Nov 26, 2020)

not mine - more


----------



## zarionofarabel (Nov 26, 2020)

Not my work.


----------



## Schmoe (Nov 26, 2020)

Here are a few I downloaded as inspiration for my current campaign.  I've used some of these in Roll20 as handouts:


----------



## Schmoe (Nov 26, 2020)

And a few more...


----------



## zarionofarabel (Nov 26, 2020)

The Snowflake pixie is amazing!!!


----------



## Hand of Evil (Nov 26, 2020)

not mine


----------



## Hand of Evil (Nov 26, 2020)

some more


----------



## Hand of Evil (Nov 27, 2020)

some more, not mine


----------



## zarionofarabel (Nov 27, 2020)

Not my work.


----------



## Schmoe (Nov 27, 2020)

I just wanted to chime in and say that this thread is really fantastic.  I've definitely been inspired by a lot of the images here.  Thanks for all of it!


----------



## Hand of Evil (Nov 27, 2020)

more not mine


----------



## Lanefan (Nov 27, 2020)

@Hand of Evil - where are you finding all these great landscape images?  Over time I've done a fair bit of google-searching for this sort of thing but most of the ones you're posting are unfamiliar.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Nov 28, 2020)

Lanefan said:


> @Hand of Evil - where are you finding all these great landscape images?  Over time I've done a fair bit of google-searching for this sort of thing but most of the ones you're posting are unfamiliar.



Most I have found at CGSociety in the environment genre


----------



## Hand of Evil (Nov 28, 2020)

from the Fantasy genre at CGSociety


----------



## Hand of Evil (Nov 28, 2020)

Some from the SCI-FI genre at CGSociety


----------



## zarionofarabel (Nov 28, 2020)

Hand of Evil said:


> Some from the SCI-FI genre at CGSociety



Is that an Airstream trailer beside the crawler? Also, I am going to spend tonight's lucid dream thinking about it, thanks!


----------



## Lanefan (Nov 28, 2020)

Hand of Evil said:


> Most I have found at CGSociety in the environment genre



Other than some random images on various pages, that site seems to be behind a log-in wall.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Nov 28, 2020)

Lanefan said:


> Other than some random images on various pages, that site seems to be behind a log-in wall.



It is all free, I use my Facebook ID


----------



## Lanefan (Nov 28, 2020)

Hand of Evil said:


> It is all free, I use my Facebook ID



I don't do facebook...


----------



## Hand of Evil (Nov 28, 2020)

Lanefan said:


> I don't do facebook...



create a sign-on, they don't bomb you with e-mails and the site is worth it in the graphics.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Nov 28, 2020)

zarionofarabel said:


> Is that an Airstream trailer beside the crawler? Also, I am going to spend tonight's lucid dream thinking about it, thanks!



yep, and a person in a lawn chair


----------



## Hand of Evil (Nov 28, 2020)

Some creatures


----------



## Hand of Evil (Nov 28, 2020)

Sci-fi


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Nov 29, 2020)

Tomislav Jagnjic is an artist who is not only talented, but who also frequently displays a quirky sense of humor in the titles of his work.
For example:
“yo bro is it safe down there in the woods? yeah man it's cool”​




And:
“nope, wrong way. turn around”​




More of his stuff can be found here:








						Tomislav Jagnjic
					

Hi! My name is Tomislav, I'm concept artist & illustrator from Montenegro, currently living in Serbia.




					www.artstation.com


----------



## zarionofarabel (Nov 29, 2020)

Not my work.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## zarionofarabel (Dec 2, 2020)

Not my work.


----------



## uzirath (Dec 2, 2020)

Random assortment that stood out from deviantart:


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 2, 2020)

more


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 3, 2020)

more


----------



## Goliath Coins (Dec 3, 2020)

uzirath said:


> One of your images reminded me of a mushroom. So this post is sponsored by mushrooms.
> 
> View attachment 128603
> 
> ...



The last one reminds me of the Avatar ride at Disney World.


----------



## Goliath Coins (Dec 3, 2020)

Hand of Evil said:


> Sci-fi



Nice to see some Sci-Fi.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 3, 2020)

sci-fi


----------



## zarionofarabel (Dec 5, 2020)

Not my work.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 5, 2020)

how about real places


----------



## zarionofarabel (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## zarionofarabel (Dec 5, 2020)

Not my work.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 6, 2020)

more


----------



## zarionofarabel (Dec 7, 2020)

Not my work!


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 8, 2020)

more


----------



## Lanefan (Dec 9, 2020)

Damn - I wish I'd seen that nhanle-concept city one (third image in the immediate-prior post) about twelve years ago when I was designing my current campaign - that would have been perfect for one particular city that's always been important to the game.  Unfortunately there's no way I could incorporate it now as too many things would need to be retroactively changed.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 9, 2020)

mixed bag


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 10, 2020)

Not my movie


----------



## Zaukrie (Dec 10, 2020)

One thing I note when I look at real photos on Abandoned Beauties is how much the plants have taken over buildings, something that is lacking in most above ground dungeons/ruins, imo.


----------



## zarionofarabel (Dec 11, 2020)

Mouse Guard! Not my work!


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 11, 2020)

more


----------



## uzirath (Dec 11, 2020)

Temples


----------



## zarionofarabel (Dec 11, 2020)

More Mouse Guard! NOT MY WORK!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 12, 2020)

I don’t live here...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 14, 2020)

A church in Iceland


----------



## uzirath (Dec 14, 2020)

Fauna to inspire:


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 14, 2020)

creatures


----------



## zarionofarabel (Dec 18, 2020)

Not my work.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 18, 2020)

Howzabout some “lieberries”?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 19, 2020)

Some nifty long-exposure photography:


----------



## uzirath (Dec 19, 2020)

Islands


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 19, 2020)

more


----------



## zarionofarabel (Dec 19, 2020)

Kender! Not my work. Not my cosplay.


----------



## Dioltach (Dec 20, 2020)

uzirath said:


> Fauna to inspire:



They'll definitely inspire some nightmares!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 23, 2020)

Someone else’s picture of a beautiful lake in Canada...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 27, 2020)

A little surreal...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 27, 2020)

Here’s a whole bunch of “archaicized” movie posters that could lead to some adventures that almost write themselves (because they’ve already been written):


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 27, 2020)

Some Phillip Jackson sculptures:


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## Richards (Dec 28, 2020)

None of the following are my work; I found them on an art site by an artist named "Isis Masshiro."  But each of these is a snake to which Isis added limbs to make into a lizard; I liked the concept enough to save the drawings and name them "nagasaurs."  (The specific names are the ones the artist came up with; they're apparently the scientific names of the snakes in question, with the obvious exception of the Eden Serpent.)  I even statted them up in 3.5 and have used a few of them in my previous 3.5 campaign.

Johnathan


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 28, 2020)

Dannyalcatraz said:


>



Now that is a skill I should be learning during this time!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 28, 2020)

Hand of Evil said:


> Now that is a skill I should be learning during this time!




I’ve seen other throwers put cards into fruit or snuff candles, so it’s a very swashbuckling skill.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 29, 2020)

From somewhere in Alaska, I believe.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 30, 2020)

Christmas lights under the snow...or a pixie settlement having a winter festival?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 30, 2020)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Christmas lights under the snow...or a pixie settlement having a winter festival?



Definitely pixies in winter.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 30, 2020)

Who lives here, and why?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## Hand of Evil (Jan 1, 2021)

That is a BIG shroom or a small dog....could be both


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 1, 2021)

Don’t know what kind it is, but I doubt it’s one HUMANS should ever ingest...


----------



## Ulfgeir (Jan 1, 2021)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Don’t know what kind it is, but I doubt it’s one HUMANS should ever ingest...



Well, all mushrooms are edible once. The trick is finding those that are edible more than once.

But that mushroom looks like something a tiny faerie might sit upon, or hide beneath in case of rain.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## darkbard (Jan 3, 2021)

Dannyalcatraz said:


>



Now _that's_ a tree fort I would have killed for as a youngster!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 3, 2021)

Modern hobbits!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 3, 2021)

This temple was CARVED out of the rock, not built.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 3, 2021)

Norway


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 4, 2021)

Sir Bearington has a secret identity...


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jan 5, 2021)

couple more


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 5, 2021)

Iceland’s “Elephant Rock”


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 5, 2021)

Need a remote place for your modern megalomaniac BBEG to go to chill?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 5, 2021)

Modern Singaporean architecture: future is NOW:


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## zarionofarabel (Jan 7, 2021)

Now my work.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 8, 2021)

Arizona’s tunnel of light...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 8, 2021)

Polar Stratospheric Clouds


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 8, 2021)

Water tower remade into apartments


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 8, 2021)

“Then I saw her face, now I’m a...aaaaa...uhhhh...errrr...”


----------



## Ulfgeir (Jan 8, 2021)

Dannyalcatraz said:


>



A ghost-train...


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jan 8, 2021)

Dannyalcatraz said:


>



 Hitting light speed


----------



## Lanefan (Jan 8, 2021)

When did they start putting warp drives in trains - I missed this somehow.


----------



## CleverNickName (Jan 8, 2021)

It's not an image, but this could make an excellent Starfinder/Stars Without Number/Esper Genesis campaign.



Spoiler: Lyrics



When I look up at the sky, what meets my eyes?
Can I just stand by while the world dies?
A starship idling nearby, is it my time?
I crawl inside and turn the cockpit clockwise, toward the sunrise

I hear a voice in the back of my head
Screaming "this is suicide! Did you hear what I said?"
But then it fades into nothing with the rest of the light and sound
I'm on my way out!

Lift off! The firestorm ignites
Last thoughts of a life by candlelight
Inside this speeding satellite

Today, so many moons away
I safely say
We stand as one
A bond beyond the vast wave, until the last grave

The mission orders typed and lights up our screens
Ignition flights
A thousand minds move simultaneously
Into the night a fleet of firelight jet engines scream
Turn the key

This is my destiny!

Last flight!
I'd gladly give my life for one night as a justice acolyte
Light shines only for the blind
Escape the endless dream of space, black seas that I can't navigate
Locate the great Starlight Brigade

Starlight within will guide
Us to the other side

Lift off! The firestorm ignites
Last thoughts of a life by candlelight
Inside this speeding satellite

Halfway between the black and gray
Is no place for a life to waste away
I'll take the road with all the stakes (Starlight Brigade)

Black knights and dark side battlecries
All die once they're in my line of sight
This fight is all I know that's right (whoa yeah)

No fate but that of which we make
Noble as the oath we undertake
We are the great Starlight Brigade!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 9, 2021)

Are we witnessing someone’s origin story?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 10, 2021)

The infamous “Firefall” at Yosemite


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 11, 2021)

A Kea, the alpine parrot of New Zealand


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## Nobby-W (Jan 11, 2021)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> A Kea, the alpine parrot of New Zealand



You missed the best parts about the Kea, also known as the South Island Alpine Psycho Parrot -

Kea eating sheep alive - kea eating sheep - Google Search

Kea eating police car - 

Kea setting up road blocks - WATCH: Hilarious moment clever parrots set up road blocks to get fed

Kea gangs terrorise local residents - The Kea Gang: terror of the south - NZ Herald


----------



## Ulfgeir (Jan 11, 2021)

Nobby-W said:


> You missed the best parts about the Kea, also known as the South Island Alpine Psycho Parrot -
> 
> Kea eating sheep alive - kea eating sheep - Google Search
> 
> ...



Such dastardly birds. No respect for law and order...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 11, 2021)

Nobby-W said:


> You missed the best parts about the Kea, also known as the South Island Alpine Psycho Parrot -
> 
> Kea eating sheep alive - kea eating sheep - Google Search
> 
> ...



Sooo...they’re real life Kenku!


----------



## Nobby-W (Jan 11, 2021)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Sooo...they’re real life Kenku!



Something like that.  Smart, funny and completely sociopathic.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 12, 2021)

A DaVinci bridge


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jan 13, 2021)

more


----------



## Big J Money (Jan 14, 2021)

I find Mysterium's art inspiring in a way that gives ideas I wouldn't otherwise think about. It's also a niche refresher from the same old same old fantasy sci-fi art I've been looking at for decades. (these were simply taken from Google search)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 15, 2021)

Source unknown...but I saw this and thought of The Strange RPG.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 15, 2021)

Not a fan of heights...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 16, 2021)

Blasting from the past:


Spoiler: Unusual vehicles of 1938








https://i.imgur.com/MCZohl0.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/5kdIa7I.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/iem5bCZ.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/4V5Oxw1.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/PdxBSsN.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/HMlfk4T.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/HMlfk4T.jpg


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jan 16, 2021)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Blasting from the past:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Unusual vehicles of 1938
> ...



We had style back in 38, we were close to being cool...until war screwed us out of it


----------



## squibbles (Jan 16, 2021)

Hey all, thanks for posting. I swiped a ton of images from this thread.

Here are some random ones from my collection of (hopefully) creativity provoking images.

Not my work, ofc.


----------



## squibbles (Jan 16, 2021)

Here are some by surrealist artist Michael Hutter:


----------



## squibbles (Jan 16, 2021)

Here are some by surrealist artist Zdzisław Beksiński:


----------



## squibbles (Jan 16, 2021)

Here are some maybe more obscure ones by Frank Frazetta:


----------



## squibbles (Jan 16, 2021)

Here are some real places:

(photos not taken by me)


----------



## squibbles (Jan 16, 2021)

More photo images:

Locations are in the filename, btw


----------



## squibbles (Jan 17, 2021)

More place photos:


----------



## squibbles (Jan 17, 2021)

Yet more:


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jan 17, 2021)

I tell you, there are place to hide out from the zombie apocalypse


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 20, 2021)

Notorious Cree compilation


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Feb 2, 2021)

Jennifer Delaney...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Feb 2, 2021)

Kiwamu Miyakubo


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## Zaukrie (Feb 15, 2021)

Watch the video of the worms










						Scientists study moving worm "blobs" to create robot swarms
					

Robot developers adapt the behavior of worm "blobs".




					bigthink.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Feb 26, 2021)

Not all who hoard are evil...


----------



## TheAlkaizer (Feb 26, 2021)

squibbles said:


> Here are some by surrealist artist Michael Hutter:



I really need to start digging for surrealists... this is gold. Do you have a few names you'd recommend outside of what you posted here?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Mar 5, 2021)

Edit: meant to post the link to the Georgia Guidestone wiki as well








						Georgia Guidestones - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## squibbles (Mar 6, 2021)

TheAlkaizer said:


> I really need to start digging for surrealists... this is gold. Do you have a few names you'd recommend outside of what you posted here?



I am too lazy to go back through my photos and find the names of relevant surrealist artists.

But, in lieu of that, this YouTube channel has got you covered.


----------



## TheAlkaizer (Mar 8, 2021)

squibbles said:


> I am too lazy to go back through my photos and find the names of relevant surrealist artists.
> 
> But, in lieu of that, this YouTube channel has got you covered.




Thank you, friend!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## Rob Kuntz (Mar 9, 2021)

An ancient mappe of Fairyland

[Way too large to post here, this would keep you creatively busy for a lifetime.]

*Full title:*
An ancient mappe of Fairyland newly discovered and set forth designed by Bernard Sleigh
*Published:*
1918, London
*Created:*
1918
*Creator:*
Bernard Sleigh (illustrator)
*Held by*
British Library


----------



## Ulfgeir (Mar 11, 2021)

Here are some cool images I found..














This one is  appearently heavily photoshopped. but it is perfect for the "I don't think we are in Kansas anymore"-vibe.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## Tonguez (Apr 16, 2021)

Dannyalcatraz said:


>



“Whoa, cop a feel of that horrible Abomination, hands together for The Gnarled Groper“


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Apr 26, 2021)

The Edgley EA-7 Optica

Edit: just like the X-Men had their modified Lockheed SR-71, I could see a smaller super team/duo/solo hero* using something like this for patrols.  Perhaps a partner uses mini drones for surveillance, and the hero uses the plane for transport.

Hell: the plane could have a fully functional AI, capable of controlling drones and flying holding patterns while the hero is cracking heads,




* same goes for heroes in suoeragent/sci-fi settings.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 3, 2021)

Yosemite Falls rainbow


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 4, 2021)




----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 5, 2021)




----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 12, 2021)




----------



## Richards (May 12, 2021)

"Raccoon wizards disintegrate half of a house."

Johnathan


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 19, 2021)




----------



## DrunkonDuty (May 19, 2021)

Makes me proud to be an Aussie.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## Hand of Evil (Nov 9, 2022)

Dannyalcatraz said:


>



CAR WARS!


----------



## Dioltach (Nov 9, 2022)

Dannyalcatraz said:


>



I used that exact same picture in a game once!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 18, 2022)




----------

